# Is my rat doing ok?



## Rattygurl (Nov 23, 2014)

My rat is on about her 21st day of pregnancy and there are a few things that are kind of worrying me about her. First of all for the past like 4 days her vagina has been obviously open and the whole area around her vulva/butt is swollen Also, over the last couple days she has become very lethargic, not that I blame her SHE'S HUGE, but she will only kind of crawl/drag herself small distances i.e. to the water. Now for the last day or so she has taken on a Staring Coat and doesn't seem to want to eat as much. Am i just being paranoid? does all this means she is just getting really close to having them ... or should I be worried. She is drinking, she is not bleeding anywhere (yet), and she still seems to have good color everywhere she just seems sooo tired or something.


----------



## Rattygurl (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok I took this pic of her on Friday and it was the next day (Yesterday) she stopped standing up like this for treats... I know she is moving a bit still though because every once in a while when I check her she has pulled her big belly up onto her igloo and is laying there  I did give her some dog food thinking it might perk her up a little and it did for a minute but she is right back to sleeping and moping around .... Should I be worried?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

This isn't normal behavior or symptoms. She needs a vet check ASAP as it sounds like complications with the litter, possibly a miscarriage. She needs medical help, she may pass away if there's complications, and it's really looking that way, but she'll have a better chance of coming out of this alive if you take her. If your vet is closed tonight I highly recommend you rush her to a eVet.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Is your rat doing alright now?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Hope she's okay! : (


----------



## Rattygurl (Nov 23, 2014)

Sadly she did pass later that night before I was able to get her to a vet


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

So sorry! :-( poor girl.


----------

